# Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (M) Cigar Review - Great Consistent Value Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one my favorite all time sticks. Great draw and nice mild to medium body with nice flavors. Fairly compact ash and quite affordable. I f...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (M) Cigar Review - Great Consistent Value Stick


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

i always keep some of these on hand!


----------

